# How do I fully close a pop up nozzle?



## El_FlamaBlanca (Apr 1, 2020)

I have a strip on the side of my house that leads to my backyard. I'm in Florida so it gets way to much rain as it is. The sprinklers running there just make it a swamp... The nozzle is a Hunter SS530. How can I adjust this nozzle so it fully closes???


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

El_FlamaBlanca said:


> I have a strip on the side of my house that leads to my backyard. I'm in Florida so it gets way to much rain as it is. The sprinklers running there just make it a swamp... The nozzle is a Hunter SS530. How can I adjust this nozzle so it fully closes???


I would start with the nozzle shown on this page. Exchange the SS530 for it:
https://learn.sprinklersupplystore.com/hunter-mp-rotator-shutting-off-the-spray/


----------



## QualityLC (Oct 12, 2020)

Why not just plug or cap the head completely?


----------

